# Rig Trip



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

Went out this saturday to the petronius and the water was clean green (just like you said jeff) We caught 2 yft trolling around the rig,115lb and65lb . We left there and went to the marlin and the water was green and no life. Decided to head to the shallow rigs and we caught a mixed bag of bottom fish and a 65lb AJ. Just want to thank Fergie, Tim, Adam and Jerimiahfor there team work.

Petronius a 6am










Fighting YFT










115lb YFT










The crew Look at that AJ 65lb










The boat


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

it was a great trip Mark really put us on the fish,i wanna thank Mark an the rest of the crew for a great time on the water.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch Mark and Crew. Thanks for the report with pictures. Looks like you had some company in the area with you . Gene :takephoto:clap


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding guys!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

good job saw you guys out there . we caught 1 yf about 40lbs 10 bf and a limit of snapper. there were some big fish there


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job guys! Good post and nice fish!


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Job Mark!!!:clap:clap

Did you do a overnighter or a day trip? The swords are there just wait for us. Nice fat yft and nasty AJ.

Jeff


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report guys, that is some fine eating right there.:bowdown I love the fact that you keep offering to take folks out. Very cool.:bowdown


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

We left Friday night and around 2am we hooked and lost a nice sword.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

thanks mark i had a great time.that tuna was the right size to break in the alutecnos...


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Those are some quality fish!!! :bowdown:bowdown
Nice YFTFergie! Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Zoomin,

Just curious, what was your fuel burn with those 225's? (I assume they are 4-strokes), and what kind of boat are they pushing?

Funny, I never used to ask or care about fuel burn-rate in the past --only that I had enough of it! Now I find myself obsessing over it.


----------



## zoomin-newman (Nov 8, 2007)

The boat is a 2005 Prosport and I cruise at 28mph and burn 22gph. That is with the boat fully loaded. It can go alot faster but the gph goes up alot faster too. I have it for sale under used boats on this forum


----------

